# bacterial bloom?



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

just as it states i think i had a bacterial bloom. i just changed the water yesterday. did no filter maintanence or anything. i came home today and the water is cloudy and there is white stuff stuck to the glass and sand. any ideas? i tried to take a pic but it wasnt coming out so i cleaned the glass and i am in the process of doing a water change. what can i do to prevent this?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would wait to hear the jury on the white stuff because it may be something from your filter which is not deadly but if it is something else im not sure. I would hold off on the water change for a day or two because if it is a bacteria bloom or algae bloom the water change so soon may make it worse affecting the fish negatively. If you have a test kit tell us what your water parameters are if not take it to the store and ask for ammonia reading nitrates and nitrites if you can get the ph that would help too but shouldn't be a big issue as long as it is constant.
Edit: can you tell us more about the tank size filtration and what size and type of fish as well.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with AS, get you're params up.

If it is a bacteria bloom ( which it most likely is, especially if you're tank is only fairly new) then just carry out small frequent water changes (i would say no more than 20% every few days), making sure you vacuum the substrate and remove all dead plant, fish poop and food etc.. this will reduce the amount of food the bacteria needs to stay alive. It may be an eyesore the best thing for a bacteria bloom is time, be patient, continue with water changes. The bloom is typically not that much of a threat as it is an anoyance, so just give it time it will get annihilated sooner rather than later i'm sure.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

the tank is a 75 gallon with a 10 inch rhom. the tank has been running 2 years. filtered by ac50 and a fluval 305. there is also an ac70 power head in there using the air tube. the ph is 6.8 it always steady around there amonia is 0 nitrite is 0 and nitrate is 5-10 ppm max. i just did a waterchange and vacuum yesterday. i am religious with the waterchanges. every sunday. i already started the water change so i am going to finish it obv. i just dont get how this happened. i am a freak about the tank and cleaning out food etc. making sure the params are spot on and everything. i vacuumed and did a wc yesterday went to bed turned out his lights and everything was good. came home from work today to find it like that. fish is fine. well i guess i have something to do be for MNF.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea sounds like your set. might just be some leftovers that came from the filter. or it could be a accumulation of oils from what you feed him. its hard to get that out even when your nitrates are low. I would wait and do as stated above small changes every couple days until it clears. nitrates are fine for now and everything else is good as we both know.
Edit: forgot to say you might just be due for a larger tank because a 10 inch rhom in a 75 is a bit much but your water test seems to say your ok so if it aint broke dont fix it i guess.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i think that he is ok in there for a while. the nitrates never get over 10 ppm. i am just not sure how this happened.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i agree with you but i am just thinking he may want to stretch his fins too thats all. a extra foot or two makes a difference.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

AS fan said:


> yea i agree with you but i am just thinking he may want to stretch his fins too thats all. a extra foot or two makes a difference.


That would definetly be Money i don't have. lol
Oneday My Manny tank will be a 75 currently a 50 
and my Elong is in a 25 right now Soon to be housed in my 50


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazeeJon said:


> yea i agree with you but i am just thinking he may want to stretch his fins too thats all. a extra foot or two makes a difference.


T*hat would definetly be Money i don't have.* lol
Oneday My Manny tank will be a 75 currently a 50 
and my Elong is in a 25 right now Soon to be housed in my 50
[/quote]

i know exactly what you mean my friend. the reason i have no money is because i spend more money on the fish then i do on the actual tank. aside from hatching a shark egg in a bucket lol or breeding cons in a bucket lol. but i hope you do find a good deal or a free tank thats huge.


----------

